# rescaped tank, opinions wanted...



## venustus19 (Aug 30, 2007)

i just got done rescaping my 90. i took out all my old rocks, and put down eggcrate(which was easier than i thought, but not fun to do in an existing tank), and rescaped my tank with limestone. these rocks weigh from about 15lbs to 35lbs... these pics are not the greatest because i just got done filling up the tank, and it is still cloudy from stirring the sand all up. but i wanted to get everyones opions on how it looks... should i add more limestone, if so to what part...

thanks


----------



## Ravenatnm (Mar 20, 2008)

I like your arrangement of limestone, but it needs some color. Some fake plants might help.


----------



## moto_master (Jun 23, 2006)

The left side looks a little bare... I'd put some plants over there like Ravenatnm said. but over all it looks nice. :thumb:


----------



## Hamish (Mar 17, 2008)

Some drift woods would look nice in that tank. Most LFS carry drift wood with plants rooted to it. They'd add some color to the tank.

Here's my 50g rocky setup to give you an idea. I have 3 pieces of drift wood in that tank. The bottom one has 2 types of javas rooted to it.


----------



## venustus19 (Aug 30, 2007)

thanks so far for the comments guys... looking through articles, you tube videos, etc, i am trying to make it as natural as passible... it may look bare for now, but don't you think once my fish really begin to color up, it will be a good backdrop... i was going for kind of a bare, colorless background, so my fish will stand out more... i don't have anymore limestone on hand, but i was thinking of maybe laying some flatter limestone of the sand floor, and maybe one more rock on the left side, but i want the 2 sides to be different heights, and i am afraid of stacking any higher on right side, because the rocks are heavy... anyway, that is what i am leaning too... not really sure i want plants in there, but maybe if there are enough of you saying i should, i will
thanks again...


----------



## Hoggy Boss (Oct 4, 2006)

your tank looks good to me. darker backgrounds can help with the contrasting effect for your fish. Please avoid the fake plants if you can.


----------



## pugwash (Sep 11, 2006)

I like the rugged simplicity; a couple of jungle vals and I'd leave it at that...


----------



## edouthirt (Jan 22, 2008)

a background will make a huge difference!! Unless you are going to go through the trouble of a rocky type background, I would suggest solid black (just a personal preference)


----------



## edouthirt (Jan 22, 2008)

actually do you have a background on there already? it might just be an optical illusion in the pics but it is hard to tell.


----------



## yogurtpooh (Jul 28, 2005)

black background
and im not really a fan of that rectangular rock that is forms a triangular cave on the right side. 
other than that it is good.


----------



## venustus19 (Aug 30, 2007)

i agree edouthirt...

that background i had laying around, so i used it... i want to make a real rock background, i just don't know how soon i'll get to it... i have a post our there about using plexiglass or real glass to adhear my rocks too, because i really don't want to silicone anything to the tank itself...

thanks for the comments so far guys... i like to get plenty of opinions... i probably won't do any plants(real or fake), and probably no driftwood either... i am liking the simple bolder look.. any comments regarding place of rocks, or add somemore would be great...

thanks


----------



## venustus19 (Aug 30, 2007)

there is a background on it... kinda like a rock background with a tree stump or something... not quite sure...

i agree with you too yogurtpooh. that does not make for a real natural cave, but it does make a big cave, and eventually, i will need big caves for a couple of my guys...

thanks


----------



## NZ1001 (Mar 15, 2008)

I would suggest adding some same type rocks ranging from smaller to much smaller.


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

I think it looks good like it is, once those rocks get some algea on them it will look even better. I say leave it.


----------

